# On Board Parity Error



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I have an older computer that I need some information off the Hrddrive. I hooked it up and it booted but stopped. The message on the screen is: 
ON BOARD PARITY ERROR- 
ADDR (HEX) = (OOOO:0002)
SYSTEM HALTED

I saw a similar post but it did not answer my question. What is the problem? Never seen this one before. THX.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi and welcome to TSG,



> Possibly correctable with software from the motherboard manufacturer.





> (also do a Virus Check - some viruses cause parity errors).


Will the computer boot?? Which windows?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

This system was built in 1988. I am pretty sure when I quit using it, it had Windows 95 on it. But I may be wrong.... it may be Windows 3.1. Maybe I have something plugged in wrong? Believe me, I cannot contact the manufaturer... probably dead or out of business after this much time. Maybe I will just have to marry the Harddrive into a newer system. Huh? I just want the info from the HD.... I have newer systems running already. What are my options? 
Thx


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Omg I know absolutely nothing about windows 3.1,,You may be able to retrieve files that are readable but I'm just not sure with that system. That is a ram fault error and being that old you will have simm type ram, (probably) That means that you have 2 sticks that match. You will not be able to narrow the problem to just one stick. I would remove 2 that were side by side and see if it will boot,,if not remove 2 more that are side by side and reinstall the first 2. I hope you have at least a set of 4 sticks.

I will search for the steps for file recovery, if the ram removal and reinstallation does'nt help repost. We will be waiting.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hmmmm. Well, maybe the thing to do is install the HD to another system. Would that work? I just don't want to spend time trying to get this dino running.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there NewbieNerd...

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Parity errors are usually associated with memory...

Option 1) Like you said slave it to another system, but first see if you can go into the BIOS on the older pc and get the specs on the hard drive, because I think that when you slave it to the newer system it will not see the format...

Option 2) Can you clear the CMOS ( it's usually a jumper setting on the mother board ), and then see if it will boot...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Oh Boy, now you are way over my head. As you see, my TSG handle is "NewbieNerd". When it boots up I heard a beep and then 3 beeps. I know Nada to find the Bios. Sorry to be so numb. You are right though.... if I don't know about the system on there.... can't do much. Aye?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You can do lots,,,don't cut yourself short,,The thing about newbies is that sometimes we are expected to understand what you see,,when in fact we are as blind as bats,,,,,but we are resouceful bats  

So from the very beginning of pushing the power button decribe exactly what happens and after this I will watch, I have the
feeling that Jedi has an idea or some experience.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

Not knowing the BIOS that you have, try powering down the pc, and when powering up start tapping the Delete key, and see if you can get into the BIOS...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hit button... Bios 386 1989 Megatrends, inc

it's an oldie goldie! May be worth something on eBay as an ANTIQUE! Is that the Bios info you needed?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

What you really need to do is to is to get into the BIOS and record the hard drive specs, should be under the menu "Standard Settings"...

And yes it is an "Oldie Goldie" that's why you need to record the specs for the hard drive....

Then when you slave it to the new system to copy the files, you can set the BIOS to the specs of the old hard drive in the new system, that way the new system will see the the drive and format... 

I hope this explains what I'm trying to say...( getting kind of drunk here, and not really thinking clearly...  )


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

It's possible that the parity error results from the bios having the wrong setup in it for the memory (and probably other bad info). The likely reason for this is that the cmos backup battery is dead. You will probably have to replace that to get it to hold it's settings and then set the bios up correctly.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

NewbieNerd, 2 questions and they we will know which way to go.
1. Do you want to "save" this system, or do all you want is the files off the old hard drive??
2. Have you ever opened up a pc and done any work inside?

If you want to save the system there are some of us that still remember Windows 3.1

If you are just interested in the files on the HD, then we can help you set it up as a second drive in your newer pc so you can read it and extract the files.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

1. Do you want to "save" this system,

NO!!! 

.....or do all you want is the files off the old hard drive??

YES!!! There are some IMPORTANT files I need on there or I would not even care. 
______________

2. Have you ever opened up a pc and done any work inside?

YES!!! 
And that is just what I did last night. I got impatient and opened it up and removed the HD and scrapped the rest. What cute little memory chips..... so my question is NOW... can this marriage be saved? I might have to go to councelling FOR SURE ! 

I think IMM might have been on to something with the dead battery thing. BUT..... too late for that now... my hastey demolition took care of that option. 
______________

3. If you want to save the system there are some of us that still remember Windows 3.1

Here's an idea.....
I have a sweet running little 486 that hasWIN95 on it. Can the HD be installed alongside in that machine and accessed? WIN95 would read the files? I can get it in there physically but will need help on hooking it up right. Can 2 HD's be in there and this one be as if it was 'Drive O" for OLD?

Is this an option now or have I already shot myself in the foot....?? I sure don't want to put the Dino Humpty Dumpty back together again. 

Sure appreciate the help so far!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes the marriage can be saved and we'll try to make the counceling as painless as possible.

OK, here's the plan. We install your ole HD in the other pc as a secondary or slave drive.
Since you boot from the original primary drive, we don't care what OS is on the old HD.
All you want to do is be able to drag and drop the old files onto the C: drive for this pc.

If you look at the back of a HD there is a power connection, data connection, and several pins that determine if the drive is to be a master or slave device (the should be labeled) and a black plastic "sleeve" or jumper that provides the electrical connection between the pins. You want to move this jumper to the slave position before you start.

*CAUTION:* electronic parts are sensitive to electrostatic discharge. Before you start touch the metel case to bleed off any static charge your body (hands) has.

Once you have the old HD jumpered as a slave, open up the pc you are going to install it in. (Do I have to tell you to unplug it first? )
Look around inside for several things. It should mount right under (beside) your existing HD. Is there a power connector that will reach the secondary drive? IF not you can probably get a Y pigtail from the old pc. There is a gray data ribbon cable connected to your existing HD and about 6" back there should be another connector on the cable that is not used, that will be the connector for the old HD. The connectors are generally keyed so they only go in one way. The faint red strip down one edge of the gray cable is pin 1. When you physically mount the old HD in the case, make sure pin 1 on the drive lines up with the red stripe.

OK, once you know where everything is, physically mount the old HD in the case. Connect the power and data cables and you should be ready to go. Depending on how comfortable you are with the idea and if there are any smaller children around, you can leave the case off for now. Connect everything up and power up. The BIOS should automatically detect the second drive and assign it to D: Sorry, not O for OLD.

Assuming that the BIOS detected the second HD and assigned it to D, you should be ready to go. Now comes the HARD part....moving all the files to some logical place on the C: drive.

If you have any questions, just ask.

Let me know if this works so I can add "marriage counseling: to my resume. LOL


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

As you have no doubt figured out, the added bonus to this is, once you get everything you want moved off of it, you can format it and have all that extra space. Altho in truth HD's really weren't that big in those days.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey! I'M IMPRESSED. You should be on a Tech Support Forum somewhere...... 

Now, what I must do is print out your instructions and get all that accomplished and return when I am ready for the next step.... or require assistance in the middle.... whichever the case may be. Being the Newbie that I am ... this may take longer than the adverage Techie.

May I email you direct when I am ready to proceed?

Thanks for the GREAT assistance.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewbieNerd:_
> *Hey! I'M IMPRESSED. You should be on a Tech Support Forum somewhere...... *


Hmmm, ya think I could get a job some where???


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

They need you at Cape Canaveral!!!!!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewbieNerd:_
> *They need you at Cape Canaveral!!!!! *


Think I would prefer Cape Cod or maybe Cape Hatteras


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

> And that is just what I did last night. I got impatient and opened it up and removed the HD and scrapped the rest. What cute little memory chips..... so my question is NOW... can this marriage be saved? I might have to go to councelling FOR SURE !


So I guess the ram problem is solved??   

Sorry I know I have'nt been help but I saw that and I could'nt resist.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Impatience is a virtue!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you get it slaved to another drive yet?

Glad you have a sense of humor,,,,I'm really the joker!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I have to go really soon,,,,,,, look on the back of the drive,,,,move the jumper to slave, and connect it to another computer then see if the computer recognises its there.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hello Bandit429,

I looked at the drive and it does not seem to have jumpers at all....... Hmmmmmm.... now what ?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Never seen one that did'nt have a jumper,,,,its on the same end that the cable and power plugs into. If its not there just put it in and see if it will be recognised as the slave.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

The jumper block is _usually_ between the data connector and the power connector.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey there Nitehawk! I know what the jumpers look like and have seen them on my other HDs but this one sure doesn't seem to have any... there IS a bank of what looks to be jumpers on the flat side of the HD where all the electrodes and stuff are. Could that be them?

I will send a photo of HD via email. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there NewbieNerd...

The hard drive in question, is it a Western Digital hard drive ?

If it is...more than likely you will not see a jumper block, only about 8 pins ( 2 rows of 4 ) between the power connector and the IDE cable on the hard drive ( with most Western Digital drives, if it is the only drive on the IDE channel, the jumper block is removed...)...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Nope... it is a Maxtor. Model #7245AT Maybe it's so antique, they didn't have jumpers back then.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

No...should have jumpers...

Do you see a row of pins between the power and IDE connectors ?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

As you hold the HD flat and look at the back, the power connector should be all the way to the right and the jumper block should be just to the left of that. You should see 6-8 pins. The pins line up virtically. You may see a black plastic jumper already connecting one set of pins. That would be the Master setting.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

No,,,,, not one. I sent NiteHawk the photo of it. NiteHawk....... ? What do you think?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ohhhh...

The 7245 had the jumper settings on the control board, do you see a jumper called J20 just behind the IDE connector ?

You can see the PDF here ...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Just saw your picture, you're right, no jumper block!! Can you send a pic of the electronics side of the HD? Thanks.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

All NewbieNerd has to do is to remove the jumper from J20 on the control board ( the electronics side of the hard drive ), then it will be set to Slave ( and with a drive this old I hope NewbieNerd recorded the drive specs from the old BIOS...)...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Sorry I took so long.... my entire reply got erased when I hit the back button. I was telling about the pairs of pins on the buisness side of the HD. 

YES! There is J20 and that is where the plastic jumper sleeve is. There is also another set of 4 pairs of pins.... labeled J22, J23, J24, J25.

This is what you have to put up with when you are dealing with al Newbie!!!! Don't know a jumper from a hole in the ground.

Sorry...... gotta start somewhere I guess. 

Are we havin fun YET?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey NewbieNerd I'm having a blast ( don't know about anybody else  )...

Remove the jumper from J20 then it will be set as Slave...

And I hope you recorded the hard drive specs from the BIOS, because I think you will need them...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Now Y'all are the ones who kept sayin there was a jumper between the cables. ............ So I need to remove the jumper from the pins labeled J20? 

And No, I didn't wirte down anything because I got hasty and demolished the computer.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Remember?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I remember,,,,the ram problem got the best of ya!  

Look on the drive and see if you see anything that has a set of numbers or anything and post it back. We can recognise if thats what you need.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yea I remember ( and that was before I knew it was THAT old )...

But if you look here you will see the jumper setting for the hard drive, and I still think you will need the specs from the old BIOS in order for the OS to see the format ( A drive that old used "User" mode settings )...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Now. I just need to install it in the host computer, Aye? But what about the Bios info?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

OH MAN!!!!!! Where is BILL when we need him?


So the moral of this story IS...... my Goose really IS cooked. 
 Or Not? Gotta love a challenge! Right?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yea...from the PDF if you removed the jumper, install it as a Slave to another device, as far as the BIOS info goes follow bandit429's advice and post any thing on the sticker on the back of the hard drive...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

No information on the outside of the drive?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

You got it!! It looks like J20 is the master/slave jumper. Remove it and lets *HOPE* the BIOS on the new pc will auto detect it. If not we'll have to do a little more research.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ok, Here goes:

Model 7245AT ; HDA =35A ; PCBA=90A; Unique=07A

MFG. Date 10-26-93 (D) EA
Made in Singapore C09

C,Z,B B80TH2NS

Maxtor Tech Support LIne 1-800-2MAXTOR or 303-678-2700 
( Bet those numbers have changed by now.)


That is all I see on there 


Bios 386 1989 MEGATRENDS. (That is what I wrote on it from the Boot record)


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

967 cylinders,,,,,,,,16 heads,,,,,,,,31 sectors,,,,,,240 megabytes


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

He...he...he..

bandit429 beat me to it, also in the Mode in the BIOS set it to " Normal" ( this is not a LBA drive...)...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bandit429:_
> *967 cylinders,,,,,,,,16 heads,,,,,,,,31 sectors,,,,,,240 megabytes
> 
> *


Bandit just beat me to posting that info. I just gotta learn to type faster. haha


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Wow, I have come to the right place!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Now this is a game of "JEOPARDY" going here....Hee hee Heee


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I wrote all that down on the back of the HD. :up: 
Hey you guys? How /where did you find that information?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh thats top secret TSG Guy stuff.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> Wow, I have come to the right place!


Yes you have...



> Now this is a game of "JEOPARDY" going here....Hee hee Heee


Hey Alex can I have "Getting Drunk for 1000"...



> I wrote all that down on the back of the HD.
> Hey you guys? How /where did you find that information?


Here


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

"Living is Giving" and "Sharing is Caring"

Thanks to all of you! I am very impressed. And relieved! Now I can sleep better tonight! 

Should I try to install it now? Or is everybody calling it a night?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Not me! I'm just getting started,,,,,,,,what about you Nitehawk?

Jedi I know your not finished yet are you?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bandit429:_
> *Oh thats top secret TSG Guy stuff.  *


We could tell you, but then we wouldn't be nearly as impressive.  

Oops, we did tell you. Well, so much for being impressive. LOL

But seriously, I can't think of a better place to come for support.
Rumor has it that Microsoft techs come here to get the right answers.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

hey folks...

Sorry for reviling Top Seceret Info ...

Hey I'm here for the duration, ( got to catch up with bandit  )

So what ever you got send it on...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ok, I am getting my screw driver.... BRB


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bandit429:_
> *Not me! I'm just getting started,,,,,,,,what about you Nitehawk?
> 
> Jedi I know your not finished yet are you? *


Like the name implies, I'm a night person. I'll be here.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> OH MAN!!!!!! Where is BILL when we need him?


Bill...BILL...We don't need no stinking BILL!!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't do that,,,just connect the jumper as Nitehawk and Jedi recommended,,,,connect the ribbon wire and the power wire.

Then power up. Watch the screen closely,,you will be looking for the drive to be recognised. If you miss it thats ok, ,,let it go on to windows and click my computer and see if you have an extra drive.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually, if I read the pdf right, it's *remove* the J20 jumper to make it a slave.

The power and data connections should be keyed, so no problem there. The red stripe on the ribbon cabble should sit next to the power connector.

Just be sure that when you mount the drive that there is clearance between the electronics on the control board and anything metal so nothing shorts out. We are too close to lose the HD now.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes...it is remove the jumper...as per the PDF...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Y'all are getting way ahead of me.... my first question is....

there is a free connector on the cable end..... but the drive bay is huge... I need some rails or something I bet.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmmm...

If all you are needing to do is transfer files, then you don't need to mount the hard drive to the case....all you need to do is hook it up, and make sure that the control board on the hard drive doesn't short to the case, ( in other words let it hang on the cables...)...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Locate the exixting gray data cable going to the current HD. About 6 inches back there is a second connector, this will be the connector you use for the old Maxtor HD. There should be a free power connector somewhere. IF not, get a Y power cable from your old pc to use. Will the Maxtor fit in the bay as is, or is it too narrow (needs rails)?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I actaully want to install it and leave it in there. Because the information is so old..... It will take time for me to figure out where to put it and what I want to keep etc. I used the computer it was in from 1989 until 1995. Lot of STUFF on there. Don't want to clutter up another HD. 

I have a 586 that also has WIN95 on it .... that would be better...No?

The only thing is... a computer friend of mine was tinkering with it. But he said it was running ok. I know the 486 DX66 runs smooth but it is a small desktop and the 586 is a Full Tower. all the better to have room to work around in. OK? The PS is more Watts too.

Is this project growing?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Jedi_Master is right, since this is a temp short term thing, you don't have to mount it. Just be careful of the control card. If the second connection on the gray data cable is in use (maybe your CD drive) "borrow" it for the intrum. Again, this is short term and you won't need the CD for this.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, so much for the short term idea. disregard above.

Is there a connector free on the gray data cable?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Yes. Installing now. BRB


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yea me too...I thought from the post that this was a short term install ( I guess I was wrong )....

One thing I have used in the past was Velcro, ( belive me it works ) instead of buying the hardware...

But one thing you want to make sure of, is that the OS will see the format...

What I would suggest is to go ahead and hook up the hard drive, and make sure that you can get to the files in question...then worrry about the mounting...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm sure between the three of us we can come up with some rails if we have to.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

There is a SeagateST3491A in there now
899 cyl 15 heads 62 sect 428.1MB

I have it hooked up. Booting...... TADA! It recognized it.
Hard Disk 0 Installed ST3491A
Hard Disk 1 Installed Maxtor 7245 AT

My Floppy Drive is not connected... and it says 
Drive A: Failure
Press <F1> for Setup, <esc> to boot
-


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Bios Version 1.00.03 BSOT Amibios (C)1992 American Megatrends, Inc.

This is a Gateway 586 5 socket PS-100


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Check the Cable connections for the Floppy drive it looks like you may have dissconnected it...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

CONGRATS!!!!!! You're almost home.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ok I give up..... 

1)where do I plug the Floppy Dive Cable. 
2)and which black plug do I use? the cable is 20 feet long and has 4 plugs on it. 2 are large and 3 smaller ones. 
3)What do I need to know about the red stripe on the ribbon?

This is fun! Are Y'all sleepy yet?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey there IMM!!!! What's with the Grins?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmmm...



> 1)where do I plug the Floppy Dive Cable.


Usually there is a header marked FDC for the floppy...



> 2)and which black plug do I use? the cable is 20 feet long and has 4 plugs on it. 2 are large and 3 smaller ones.


Never seen one of this type, or length...



> 3)What do I need to know about the red stripe on the ribbon?


The red stripe id pin 1 on the cable and floppy drive...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Pin #1 on the Maxtor is right next to the power connector. So the red stripe goes next to the power connector. It should be keyed and only go in one way.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

More Questions

1)I take it I need to turn the machine off to fiddle around in there.

2) there is a short cable that is hanging around free.. it is connected to the printer plug. Need to get that is it;s right spot too.

3) The HDs are connected to the secondary connection on the MB... the Primary is free.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

> Yea me too...I thought from the post that this was a short term install ( I guess I was wrong )....


Your not wrong!

,,ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Did a floppppy dive once,,,,,,,,Had two six packs and dove in,,,,,,,,


The floppy willl only plug into one place ,it will not fit anywhere else.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I think the Maxtor is hooked up ok.... it was recognised.
Just need to get the Floppy connected.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm hopeing that "20 feet long" is a slight exageration. I've never seen an IDE cable that long. SCSI, yes, but not an IDE.

And why are the connectors different sizes? hmmmm??


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ok, I see the Floopy connection


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Bandit is making fun of me..........


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Naaah...

Bandit is like me starting to get a little tipsey


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I only joke with people I like,,,,,which happens to be all of you!!!!!!!!    

sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Sarting???   :up:


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewbieNerd:_
> *More Questions
> 
> 1)I take it I need to turn the machine off to fiddle around in there.
> ...


1) Yes, always turn it off and unplug it before you go into it. Also touch the metal case first to ground yourself and discharge any static electricty.

2) Yes, connect up the printer since this isn't going to be short term.

3) IF the HDs are connected to the secondary on the MOBO and the Primary is free, leave it that way. The floppy should have it's own controller.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> 1)I take it I need to turn the machine off to fiddle around in there.


Yes...you do...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

No need to fiddle! unplug it and grab the frame


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

BIG TA DA!!!!!! Windows is running....

Error Message says 

Your display adapter is not configured properly. To correct the problem, click OK to start the Hardware Installation wizard.


Ok? OK


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

OMG like a little kid in a candy store,,,,,,,


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Click on ok...

Don't know why this happened, possibaly video isn't seated good...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Bandit.... remember when?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

SSSSSSSSSSSSsshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Old Video card from the 386... someone must have robbed the Video out of the Gateway..... Hmmmmmm...... My friend the Compter guy......


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You did'nt install the drive into a working computer??


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Can you get to the files on the maxtor hard drive we'll worry about the video later ??


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ok..... she's finished and the desktop is there... not to much on there..... 

My Computer
The INternet
Recycle Bin

Maybe I should fix myself a drink..... since y'all are all partying.

 BRB


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

If you got time to fiddle, you're not working!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

SSSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
My computer,,,,,,whats there?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes...you can fix yourself a drink later...but can you get to the files on the Maxtor hard drive ??


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I sure can.....    

Do any of you remember XTGold? It was a program that this guy made that is a tree program.... Very good. But he got Cancer and wrote a book after that on Cancer....

I guess non of you hardy partiers.... care about that right now.... Aye?

Anyhow.... Man..... there is some OLD stuff on here.



NOW can I install WinXP???????


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmm, the video, along with all other drivers and the OS should be on the original C: drive. The Maxtor should be the D: drive even tho it also has an OS on it from the other pc. That shouldn't make a difference. 
Power down and reseat the video card and see if that helps.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey...I do remember XTree Gold ( I guess it shows my age )...

And if you want to install XP Go For It...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I think it is ok now.... I think it just had to configure my Monitor.... Whaddyathink?

Will this system have enough space to upgrade to WIN98?

I know this took a little while but my "Computer Friend"..... couldn't get it to boot. I like you guys better for sure!!!!!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

,,,,,,I'm not sure how much space 98 occupys?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

"How to Install a second slave in 100 posts or less" Well we went over by a few....oh well

The pc that everything is in now, it was a working pc with an OS and files on the C: drive?
What is the OS on it? and what is the HD size?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

From what I understand you are running a 586, I had W98 running on a 486, a bit slow but none the less it ran....and XP running on a PII 233 also a bit slow but it ran...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

As long as we are remembering XTree Gold, does anyone remember Norton Commander? Back in the days when it was really Peter Norton and not Symantec.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

This computer was inop..... and a Newbie at the helm......

It's a wonder if was just over a 100 posts. 

Now the question is... I have a WIN98 upgrade CD. Can I upgrade? Are y'all tired yet? Or Tipsy yet?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes...I remember Norton Commander...was one of the first programs I used to encrypt the file structure...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

We are trying to figure out if this old box will really support XP or if 98 SE would be the better choice and you put XP on the new wiz bang super system you are building.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I loved Norton Commander. I have never seen anything in windows that has fully equalled it all in one package. Directory compare, Hex coding, and lots of goodies. Aaah, the days of DOS, he laments...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

He...he..he.

NiteHawk... you are correct, get back to basics', W98 according to MS should support the 486+586 structure, but in the real world it runs extreamly slow, I would suggest W95...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I posted the size of the hard drive way back .... The Seagate has 428.1MB

the old one - Maxtor has 240 MB

Wow, that's a biggie. 



Hey....the lights just went off...... now it's rebooting!

Why doesn't a laptop go off.... because of the battery?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

What OS is on it now? I'm game for a Win 98 upgrade if you are. Win 98 or Win98 SE upgrade?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Ouch!! 428.1MB is still pretty small for Billy Boy's Slop-A-Code software.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jedi_Master:_
> *He...he..he.
> 
> NiteHawk... you are correct, get back to basics', W98 according to MS should support the 486+586 structure, but in the real world it runs extreamly slow, I would suggest W95... *


Win 95 would be the better bet. She doesn't have the HD size for 98SE. Win 98 SE takes about a Gig just for windows. and that's w/o a swap file.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

ten percent more at the minimum for the swap file.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Win 95 is on there now on Both HDs.

the only thing I have 98 on is a floppy and I have a Presario PC CD

CD is not hooked up...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

It gets worse. I have the very last release of Win 95, (95D, released about 6 weeks before 98) on this box and from the win directory just did a dir /a /s and it came up with 818 meg. And that's keeping all the tmps clean.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ok... I agree. Thanks for all the help so far! Is everybody still awake? I need to connect the CD.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not here  go for it!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yea...I agree I'm still awake...but won't be in about 10 min...got to go to bed....


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

She must have straight 95 (95A). Don't think I've ever had the first release of 95 on anything. I bought the package just after midnight when it first came out with all the hype, but never even opened the shrinkwrap. As I recall, if you bought 95 that first night they had a super deal on a 1.5 gig HD. (Never used that either...put it in someone else's system)

Sad to say, we've got some tight space limitations here.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Sorry folks....

Got to go for now...will check in the AM...as to how this thread is going....Glad to see that the older Hard Drive is seen, and that the files are accessible...

Goodnight...:up:


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Who's still here? 

I hooked up the CD.... but I think the Computer Guy has made off with the sound board cable. Hmmmmm. the drive's light is on all the time.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Jedi & Bandit?

I might make way to the pillows myself.... I have an overnight Horse guest and the owners are coming for him in the morning at 8:00 so I guess I better shut things down for now. Maybe what I need to do is upgrade the win95 to the latest version. That might help. I'll see if I can finid a modem around here and do that tomorrow.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Thanks so much for all the great help! Nite!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok,,,gnight and good dreams!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Right now sleep may be the best option. At least we've got the old HD in and you can read the files from it. I'd call that a major milestone.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Absolutely a milestone in my book... I have been wanting to do this for years actually. Never had the guts to attempt it. Now I think I can go into building the P4 with more confidence than before.

Thank you so much for your help! TTYL

Goodnite


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I think you have comunicated quite well, shown an excellent attitude, huge effort and a willingness to learn. Although those qualities alone are a merit each in thier own, to have them combined into one thread, by one person is something to be proud of.  gnight

Oh I forgot your sense of humor,,,,,,sorry,,,,,,,,its nonexistant!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bandit429:_
> *I think you have comunicated quite well, shown an excellent attitude, huge effort and a willingness to learn. Although those qualities alone are a merit each in thier own, to have them combined into one thread, by one person is something to be proud of.  gnight
> 
> Oh I forgot your sense of humor,,,,,,sorry,,,,,,,,its nonexistant!    *


I second that!!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Oh, you are so kind.... both of you. But really, I even sent money to the TSG site.... I think it's so worth it. Because of helpful tech guys like you!!!!!!


 just wait.... until I have booted my P4... then comment.  

TTYL.... probably Monday nite. Maybe My parts (for the P4) will all be in by then.

Bye for now.

 (K)


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

P.S. I am a "Member" now..... might have to revise my name to just "Nerd"


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmmm...



> I hooked up the CD....
> 
> And...
> 
> the drive's light is on all the time


Can you unhook the IDE cable and reverse it ??

Looks like it is plugged in backwards, either on the motherboard or on the CD-ROM...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmm, maybe we should submit this for the longest thread of the month of May Award.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Think that CD-Rom might be in-op.... will still try to get it to run...... the system did not recognise it yet. I'm sure I must have done something wrong, Aye? I didn't know you could get the IDE plugged in wrong.... Hmmmmm. Will change that.... Do not have the skinny cable that hooks to the sound board. If anybody has a spare, can ya stick one through here (Hey, that might be a new TSG feature to think about.....  ) either that or a swap meet link to needed computer parts...whaddyathink?)

Hey NiteHawk, we talked about keepin the WIN95 but I would like to update it to the latest and greatest version that was/is available because I think this version must be almost the Beta.

If I go to the website I would like to download whatever I should have to a disk (via my laptop) and then update from the disk to the 586. Is that possible and how is that done? [I heard Dumb questions are ok cause they are easy to answer.]

Was briefly talking to flavallee about that on a different thread. but still not clear on exactly what I need.

Yes, we might be up for the Longest Thread Award. :up:


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Some updates can be saved, instead of running from the current location select the other option and save it to a folder where you can then find it. You should be able to write it to a cd then and transfer it to the other computer.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows95/downloads/contents/WUToys/W95PwrToysSet/Default.asp

http://www.microsoft.com/windows95/downloads/

The cdrom has a ribbon wire connected to it,,,is that ribbon connected to somthing other than the motherboard?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

NewbieNerd...



> Do not have the skinny cable that hooks to the sound board.


Can you post the make and model of the CD-ROM, if it's either the Panasonic CR-5XX, or the Mitsumi LU005S models these cannot be plugged int the IDE channels, they are special CD-ROMs that have to be plugged into the sound board...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

It's a Liton Model LTN 301.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats not very old,,,is it. Also you forgot to awnser my question above. Its very relevant. The plug that your missing that goes to the sound board is probably the sound connection,,,a 3 or 4 wire connection,,Yes? The ribbon wire is the largest wire.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...that one should be an IDE drive...

Is it plugged into the IDE connections correctly ie: Pin 1 the red stripe of the IDE cable, to pin 1 of the IDE connector of the card or motherboard connector, to pin 1 of the CD-ROM ?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

For sure I think I am needing that skinny 3-4 wire one... to the sound board....I have seen it but I think it got lost ....over at the cpmputer guys' s. I'll ask him. I still think a parts swap link is a neat idea. I guess they call that "eBay"  

I heard about the red line and the Pin 1 situation. I think it is plugged in ok but it IS linked to the same cable ribbon as the A: drive. Is that a problem?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> but it IS linked to the same cable ribbon as the A: drive. Is that a problem?


Yes...that is a problem...

It should be connected the the same cable as the hard drive or the second IDE connector on the card/motherboard...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

OOPS! Let me address that issue.... BRB


----------

